# Cunningham Skinks



## Cunninghamskinks (Sep 30, 2013)

need answering about the following things
. locality whats mine
. adult enclosure size
. food
. size
. different localities
. temperament


Thanks for your help


----------



## Bushman (Sep 30, 2013)

It's harder to guess the geographic origins of juvenile Cunningham's Skinks than adults IMHO. If you post up pics of the parents we can give you an idea of the region that they may have originated from. Your best bet is always to ask the breeder for the geographic origins of the bloodline. 
They're omnivores and their diet varies, depending somewhat on their age. 
Their size depends on whereabouts they're from.


----------



## NickGeee (Sep 30, 2013)

Throw up a pic of it's setup.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Sep 30, 2013)

I have one of these and I keep it in a very similar setup to a blue tongue, it eats pretty much the same sorts of foods and if you want adult cage sizes, you should read the code of practice.


----------



## Cunninghamskinks (Sep 30, 2013)

i knw how to look after it i just want to learn more as i would like to breed them


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 30, 2013)

youve basically learnt everything we can teach you .. rest is up to experience now


----------



## stephen (Sep 30, 2013)

G'day mate 1st of all where did u get ur Cunningham skink from,how much did u pay 4 it mate.


----------



## Cunninghamskinks (Oct 1, 2013)

i got it from the Victorian reptile show for $75


----------



## Cunninghamskinks (Oct 4, 2013)

i know how to look after it i just want to learn more

- - - Updated - - -

and i thought this sight was for teaching the new generation more and helping people not putting them down for asking to learn more:|


----------



## Lawra (Oct 4, 2013)

Cunninghamskinks said:


> i know how to look after it i just want to learn more



Refer below



richoman_3 said:


> youve basically learnt everything we can teach you .. rest is up to experience now


----------



## DisturbedDave (Oct 4, 2013)

Any chance of seeing its current enclosure setup?

We are all more than happy to help, but you need to realize that most on here are very protective of all animals, and there are some people that will purchase before thinking, resulting in the animal being held in an enclosure too small, too cold or too hot, wrong substrate, wrong food etc. 
Not saying that this is the conditions your cunningham is being subjected to, but there are some out there who, put honestly, just don't care.

Without knowing the locality of the skink, I would recommend a 4ft x 2ft x 2ft enclosure. This will suffice all the way up to adulthood. If you decide to add another for breeding however, you may want to start looking at a 6ft long enclosure.

I have never kept Cunninghams, so I can't comment on food, temperment, etc.


----------



## Cunninghamskinks (Oct 4, 2013)

me and dad have made a 6ft x 3ft x 3ft and wired it up just ordering glass at the moment will post when finished and furnished

- - - Updated - - -

and i have a huge outdoor enclosure which it goes out in on sunny days for uv


----------



## RoryBreaker (Oct 7, 2013)

. locality whats mine
Hard to be specific at a young age 

. adult enclosure size
As big as you like, I have kept and seen them live happily in 3ft enclosures.

. food
Will eat dog food and vege 50-50 mix as a staple. Will also take all kinds of feeder insects and small mice. Don't forget to add calcium to meals.

. size
Give or take 30 cm total length , will take 4 or more years to get there.

. different localities
Just like in all other reptile species which have a wide distribution, they come in many colour forms, not all are in the hobby.

. temperament
Usually they don't like handling, flighty is their default temperament. Often very aggressive to other Cunninghams which are strangers to them. Can be kept communally with most blue tongues and beardys.

Cheers


----------

